# Pipe Making Tips



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello, I am hand-carving a pip but wanted to use a different piece of wood for the handle. What glue should I use and is it safe? It is the part past the chamber where the smoke goes through right before the mouth piece.

Also, I read that I should finish it in Olive oil instead of stains and polish. Anyone that makes pipes have any experienced tips?

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## plantman (Jan 15, 2013)

Dan; I'm not a pipe maker, but aren't these parts usualy a very tight slip fit so they can be taken apart and cleaned??    Jim S


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 15, 2013)

The parts are tenon fit together.  I shouldn't cover the stain and finish because everyone has their own opinion on what is best.  But an easy answer is sand to 2000 grit, buff and wax with carnauba.  

You can find a lot of information with Google, search "stain and finish for smoking pipes", it will take a lot of reading to gather all of the opinions of what is "best".


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, will do!


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 17, 2013)

There is a pipe making forum where I am sure that you can gather a lot of information and knowledge.  Pipe Makers' Forum - the only forum site for pipe makers on the web


----------



## Haynie (Jan 17, 2013)

Do a site search for pipe on this site.  Someone posted a cool link last year sometime.

Found it
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/pipe-making-tutorial-very-relevant-94761/


----------

